# New nano tankilicious updated 8/17/2009



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

Just set up a new ada 5 gallon 



equipment 

ehiem canister 32
27watt archea light 10000k
cheap difuser with bubble counter
paintball co2 with regulater
no heater yet its tooo damn hot in la


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Have it turn on 1hr before your lights go on, and turn off 30 minutes-1hr before your lights go off.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes...it's on along with your lights, basically.


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

should be getting lily pipes in a couple of days and I got a target stand that looks great


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

you need to type less and post more pictures


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

MINICHILIRED said:


> should be getting lily pipes in a couple of days and I got a target stand that looks great


Is it the same stand I got for my Mini M? lol


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

url [/ img]

Without the space.


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

MINICHILIRED said:


>


Cool. You got the same stand:thumbsup:


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

I think i have to much soil and i already want a bigger tank but just have to be patient till it grows out
going to nature aquarium tomorrow to get more plants :fish:


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

hc is growing but moss on the wood seems to be dieing


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

Dude, Nice start. I want to go to crabulicious now


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

added some new plants last week and hc is not doing so well so put some new hc and moss is growing a little


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

you know you could put these all in one post...


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

it looks good!!  what is that little plant on the ground called? i would like some as well..


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

That driftwood is phenomenal. I'd advise against hiding the base as to me that's it's most striking feature. The moss in the front is covering one of it's most intriguing attributes.

Great start, though. Tank looks like it'll be a beauty when it grows up.


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

my new amano


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

i am having some hair algae problem but its going away after some combing with a toothbrush


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

trying to get a balance so I dont have another algae explosion 
I think too much light,co2,waterflow and fert 
so i am cutting down on all of it and its working


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

Is that a telescope light from AFA? If so then you can raise the lighting a little bit higher. That might cut the light intensity. Hope that helps.


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

its a jungle a bit overgrown not sure what to do with it


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

got a used 60p 
trying to figure out if i want a mountain side or driftwood layout


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG... you geek... start another thread for that tank.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice ADA tanks. Looks like you tank needs a trim. No need to go down to Nature Aquarium for plants. Go down the hill to Pet Center. Its five minutes away from you and me. They usually have $1 stem plants and buy one get one free plants. I think your Mini M has too much substrate. Not too late to remove some.


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

where is pet center?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

jkplanter said:


> where is pet center?


Here. Look at the end of the thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/california/9770-southern-california-lfss-12.html#post849776 its like 5 minutes from me. Great store great prices really clean shop. They just expanded to a bigger place.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

jkplanter said:


> OMG... you geek... start another thread for that tank.


this post made me LOL!


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

my overgrown jungle 
finally got rid of the algae!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
due for a trim


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Your badis are amazing!!!! Do you breed them? If so do you sell?


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

just have two of them for now but going to put a colony in my 60p and hopefully they will breed
i really love these fish perfect for nano


----------



## jkplanter (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Well let me know when you've got the babies ready! Giggle.


----------



## allur3 (May 18, 2009)

post some new pics bro and come check out my shrimp haha


----------



## MINICHILIRED (Apr 22, 2009)

stripped the right side and letting the glosso cover


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

I never noticed those Marimo Balls in there before. They are always so fun to look at! So soft and fuzzy looking. I bet your guppies spend a lot of time picking at them.

I like the clearing out you did. The glosso has more room to spread and should be getting more light now that it's not semi-hidden by the moss above. Good luck!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

digging that jungle look. keep up the good work!


----------

